# Selling Cheap References/Busts



## Kye_Lan (Apr 20, 2021)

Hello! I am Kye, and I am a beginner digital artist. I'm looking for a job rn, so I'm going to be working on art on the side to help. I am selling reference sheets and bust commissions ranging in price from $5.00 - $25.00 over paypal. Please feel free to stop by and ask me any questions you may have on my account. Same name!  Hope to see you soon.


----------



## Throwaway (Apr 29, 2021)

This is in the wrong category. You may get more traffic if it is properly categorized.


----------

